# Realistic thoughts on Arabians



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've owned and ridden Arabians and part breds that were maybe what some people would call 'hot' but I've worked with just as many that were very laid back and easy going
The first horse (14.2 so in UK terms she was strictly speaking a pony) that I broke by myself when I was 14 was mostly Arabian and TB with a bit of Connemara thrown in. She was level headed and had loads of self control. She wasn't a plod but she wasn't excitable or stupid. She wouldn't have been a pony suited to someone who wanted something that they had to kick on all the time to keep it going and on the whole that's how I find most Arabians and TB's unless they've been trained to race and run with a 'pack'
The part breds my son and I rode here one winter were all more on the lazy side of what I like.


I do find that Arabians can have too much 'mind' for some people. They aren't as easily convinced to do things they don't want to do, or see no point in doing, as some horses.


To me the big decider in any horse that you want to use for endurance, if you're a novice or nervous rider, is how its going to behave when it gets amongst a big group of strange horses that are all on the move
My friends solid reliable middle aged welsh cob freaked out the first time she went hunting!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I think that so much of this is self-fulfilling prophecy. Granted, I don't have much experience with Arabians, but I do have some experience with riding horses that, after being presented to me as "forward", "a handful", etc. turned out to be sweethearts. I think people who expect a snorty horse will end up making the horse snorty by being high-strung and anxious themselves, or even provoking the horse on purpose to show off. ("See what I have to deal with? But I always show him who the boss is!" - Lay audience: "Whoa, what a great rider! Dealing with such a devil!") 

I am taking some "lessons" at an Arabian breeding farm near my home. (It's a breeding farm, so you know they don't really have "lesson" horses.) The horse I'm riding is a barely 7 year-old Arabian, currently for sale and described as "exciting, moving athlete". That's his description by Arabian standards, in a sales ad. With the help of his trainer (who accompanies me on a more experienced horse), I'm currently starting to ride him on the trail. He's never been out there. He's cautious, yes, but I have had one spook (in place) with him so far, and that was when a sparrow took off from a hedge we were riding past and surprised him. He feels anxious at times, especially in the beginning, but never out of control. I attribute this partially to my riding style: "safety" first, "no drama" second, "fun and excitement" third. I don't show him "who the boss is" when he gets a bit jittery. I don't force him to ride near something that scares him - he may scoot past it at a distance that feels safe for him. I don't micromanage his every step, and I give him as much rein as I can. (Trainer to me when I started riding him, during the warm-up: "Most people don't ride green horses on a loose rein!" - Well, I do. I have seen green horses flip over with riders that don't, because there was no way the horse saw to escape the pressure.) I never had a moment on that horse that'd make me reconsider swinging my leg over again, and I've been riding him once a week since April.

So when you hear from people who describe them as "the devil", consider the rider. Are they the type that can provide leadership, reassurance, and guidance to a sensitive horse, at a level that the horse's prior training prepared them for? Are you such a rider? 

In the end, however, look at the individual horse in front of you, and consider the breed a secondary factor. You don't have to work and get along with a breed, you have to work and get along with one horse.


----------



## karens1039 (Mar 26, 2018)

I can only go from personal experience but I have an Arabian (my first horse) and he is a very mellow horse and very forgiving of his novice owner's mistakes. After getting Jester I would never get another breed of horse.


----------



## Willrider (Oct 25, 2018)

Arabs can indeed be flighty or hot, but some of them are more mellow and easy to handle. My neighbor does endurance with arabs and most of the horses she has had are pretty chill and laid back. However, I would not advise getting a mustang as they are EXTREMELY smart and not the best for someone who is still a little new to owning horses.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

To get a sense of how people with Arabs handle an endurance ride, I'd recommend going to some rides near you (look at the AERC wesbite if you're not sure where to find them: https://www.aerc.org/rpts/CalSetup.aspx). Volunteer to help with the vetting or timing, and you'll get to meet nearly every rider and watch how their horses act during a ride. Most people love bragging about all the reasons their horse is great if you ask them to tell you more about how that horse got into endurance :wink: That might help you find out who has experienced endurance horses for sale near you, regardless of breed. Pretty much anywhere in the country, Arabs are going to be the most common breed at a ride, particularly for those who are competitive. But it's not exclusively Arabs. For example, I'm in New England, and you'll also find a lot of Morgans and occasionally Standardbreds, TBs, Draft crosses, Kentucky Mountain Horses, or Connemaras at a ride. 

Here are a couple of member journals on the Horse Forum with successful endurance riders who ride Arabs but also less common breeds (Paint, Arab/Percheron crosses, TBs): 

https://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/going-distance-my-endurance-adventures-711762/
https://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/adventures-chubby-paint-endurance-mare-few-794015/

So much of endurance is psychological, in my opinion it would be way better to be on a horse you trust and feel you can manage rather than a horse you have because it's the type that everyone else has. It's also helpful to know what your own goals are for a "good endurance candidate"- is it racing and winning at 50 or 100 miles, or is it a sense of success and accomplishment in completing a ride? The two don't have to be mutually exclusive, but they might be, and that answer could help you decide what kind of horse you need.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

mehgan6955 said:


> Hello all
> Everything educational I've read about Arabians or Arab crosses is they're wonderful horses, intelligent, gentle, sweet natured, etc. but when you hear people talk about them they sound like their devil, snorty, flightly, dangerous to ride or just downright crazy. :


People who say these things are:
1) been outsmarted by an Arabian and are embarrassed about it
2) don't want to take the time to understand how Arabians think*
3) don't like their high energy (not crazy or flighty, think Energizer bunny)
4) don't like the high head and tail carriage
5) under estimate them and get beat in the show ring!

*Arabians don't forget ANYTHING! So you need to train them right the first time and if you are abusive in your training methods, they remember and will hold it against you!

They were bred to live in the tents of Bedouins and are very very people oriented and loyal. There are a lot of good older Arabian horses for sale that have been their and done that if you are apprehensive of a younger horse. I think I saw an Arabian win an endurance race at 27 yrs old.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Ok so I have 2.5 Arabians and compete in distance riding so I'll give you my opinion.... I'm certainly no expert and hopefully @phantomhorse13 will chime in because she has ridden zillions (at least it seems!) of Endurance horses....

Chico (Lad's Switch Blade) https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/lads+switch+blade is my almost 18 year old purebred Arabian. We bought him as a 15 year old who was kid safe/only liked to walk. On a whim (actually because we didn't have any other horses ready) we brought him to a novice distance ride (12.5 miles). Turns out he loves it! He's very fast and lives for the trail but ALWAYS has brakes/listens when you tell him to. The only time *knock on wood* anyone has fallen off of him was when he tripped and my husband went over his head.... He's Polish bred and very steady. He wants to go, don't get me wrong, but he listens. I would do anything for a clone of him.

Jake (TRJ Just Jake) https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/trj+just+jake is my 9 year old Egyptian Arabian. He was a halter horse in his younger days and came to us very spooky and used to life in a small paddock and indoor arena riding. We've had him a year and a half and he's done one novice distance ride and will hopefully be finishing his first 25 mile Limited Distance ride in the next month or so. It has taken him this long to get used to uncontrolled situations. He can get a little hot but is quickly learning that he can't do whatever he wants. He is very smart and a fast learner.

Lilo is my 1/2 Arab 1/2 Paint. She's only 4 and is just going to the trainer this weekend for under saddle training but I can't wait until she's ready to start competing. We bought her a year ago as a basically wild untouched not even halter broke filly. She has been the calmest/fastest learning horse I've ever met. The only time to my knowledge she had ever been in a trailer was when we brought her to our farm last year and it took 4 people and closing her in with cattle panels to get her shoved in the trailer. Last night I decided I better start working on trailer training so she can go to the trainer so I walked her up to the trailer and she jumped right in. She has been exposed to tractors/4 wheelers/cars/trucks/chickens/dogs/ducks/deer/etc and takes everything in stride. The first time she had ever had a saddle on she acted like it was an every day occurrence. 


I rode my APHA mare almost 300 miles in Limited Distance rides (and would still be riding her this year except she seems to have tweaked something in her back so I'm letting her heal). She has great recoveries and is as steady as they come but she doesn't have the speed that my other horses have. However she has more heart and loves competing more than anything. She never gets hot, never races, never wants to chase down the horse in front of her..... Just wants to do her job and finish. 

My DH just finished his first 25 mile ride on his Rocky Mountain Horse. Comet was fantastic and even pulsed in faster than Chico at the finish. We finished in the top 3rd of riders that day and they didn't seem tired at all. Comet is a little hot and spooky still but I'm sure after a few more miles he will get over that pretty quickly.

Finally, I do most rides with my good friend and her 6 year old TWH. Major is a fantastic competitor but does get a little hot as well. 

Anyway, long story short try out a bunch of horses and see what you think! Even between Arabian's their personalities are very different. 

Also, I agree with @egrogan we need more information on your goals. I only aim to finish, currently we are at 25 mile distances but I'm *fingers crossed* hoping to do a 50 at our next ride. Wanting to finish vs. wanting to win can make a big difference as well. 

Obviously you need some pictures of my kids (HAHAHA):

Chico (Bay Arab in Green)
Jake (Chestnut Arab in purple)
Comet (Chocolate Rocky in Blue/Green)
Stitch (Solid Chestnut Paint in Pink)
Lilo (White/Chestnut Paint looking half arab)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My first and second horses were Arabians and I was NOT a confident or experienced rider. My first horse was actually very lazy and he took very good care of me. He was smart and kind. My second one that I bought about a year later was all "go" but he was not spooky or hard to control. He just couldn't stand still and couldn't hardly stay at a walk! But he was actually pretty easy to ride. Because I had NO lessons and no experience riding when I got these two. All I had ridden was nose-to-tail rental horses. 

I trail rode everywhere on mountain preserves in Phoenix (so had to ride through city streets to get to the mountains) and I rode alone at least 50% of the time. We did great! Yes, there was a learning curve, but I think I was blessed with the right horses. If I had gotten spooky horses I most certainly would have failed.

I only have experience with one BLM Mustang and I bought him already trained. But he was the most honest, reliable, beginner friendly horse you would ever want to meet. I had friends who would borrow him when they had guests and needed a guest horse. He was probably the best horse I ever owned. I don't think he would have made an endurance mount though.....he was built like a chunky little Haflinger. But that was okay, because I am chunky too and just wanted a horse for pleasure trail riding. :Angel:

So.......I guess my point is it's about getting the right horse, not the breed. Make sure you are comfortable with the horse you pick out, weather it's an Arabian, a Mustang, or anything else. You can't go by the breeds reputation, you have to go by the individual. I'm sure there are a lot of Quarter Horses out there that area spooky and dangerous. 

I don't have any experience with endurance, but I would imagine endurance Arabians are among the best Arabians out there because they have seen everything and get a lot of miles. Those two ingredients make for reliable horses.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

It might be that Arabians have acquired their "hot and crazy" reputation from the show competitions where "fieriness" (just this side of hysteria) is bred for, trained for, and rewarded highly. The same thing is true of Morgans and I dare say the other breeds shown that way. Indeed to an outsider, the differences between a park style Arabian, Morgan, or Saddlebred are fairly slim and probably getting slimmer all the time.

The few purebred Arabian horses I've been around were trail horses. A lot of go, but perfectly sane. Polish lines in particular seem solid.


----------



## mehgan6955 (Dec 17, 2017)

I appreciate everyones advise and input  @QueenofFrance08 your ponies are such cuties and thank you for sharing your pictures 
To answer some questions, I'm currently taking lessons again since moving to Alabama. Horses aren't a big thing in my area unfortunately, before that we lived in Colorado and I took lessons and go riding every weekend with my friends. There was a place that had rental horses, they weren't nose to tail and we'd break off from the normal trails they were used too and just explore the area. Like all individuals they all had their good and bad days, I was bitten on one such excursion. The horse I was on and my friends horse were NOT buddies apparently and her horse wanted to be in front, so long story short her horse went to bite the guy I was on and got my leg instead **ouch**. So in saying all that I wouldn't say I'm a total beginner. But to answer the question about my goal for endurance it would be to least place in the shorter distances, since if you're going to compete you can at least strive to win if possible. Now if I didn't place it wouldn't be world ending and I wouldn't be looking to sell. Endurance just seems like a fun sport to get into, if it just doesn't pan out as in the horse just doesn't dig it then we could just be a good trail team and maybe some arena work. I guess really what I'm looking for is versatility. Next month I'm actually going to be heading up to KY to go to the Kentucky Horse Park (Love that place) to attend Breyerfest with my kiddo which will be awesome since there are different breeds to see and talk with farm owners/trainers/ and riders. The mustangs I'm looking at are indeed BLM but they'll still be pretty green so I'm not sure if it would be a good fit. I LOVE them since I first met one 18 years ago and I've just been a fan since then. I know they really aren't fast but more of a slow and steady.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@mehgan6955 If you want to win then I have to say you probably need an Arabian or at least an Arabian cross. We have a Paso Fino in MN who often places in the top 5 but otherwise it is usually Arabians/crosses that are placing. 

As far as versitility? All of my horses do pokey trail rides, lead the nieces and nephews around, compete in cattle sorting leagues in the fall, and do obstacle courses! (most of these pictures are of me and my Paint but they're taken by my DH who was riding Chico the Arab at the time and also participating)


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Ok, I have never done any endurance riding but I have known a few Arabs. Going way back my sisters and I used to house sit for friends who had a small farm. There was just the 3 of us and these people happened to have 3 horses they said we could ride. So our younger sis rode the little arab mare and she was ideal--would only walk and was very calm. When the owners came back they told us the arab was just greenbroke! We didn't know prior or we never would have put our 11-12 yr old sissy on her! But we were all just kids and this mare was fabulous. Another time the mare didn't come up to the barn for dinner one night so I went looking for her. Found her standing in the middle of a junk pile by the fence. It was getting dark so I got a flashlight and went over to see what's wrong. Her foot was tangled in some wire but she wasn't struggling or calling out or anything--just waiting calmly for someone to rescue her. I was able to pull the wire down enough for her to lift the foot out--I had to tap on her leg to get her to pick it up--then she casually walked over to the barn! This was a young arab too, can't remember exact age but I think 3-5 yrs old--what a great animal she was.

Another friend later on showed arabs and said she wanted us to help keep her horses exercised. The first mare we went out to see bit my arm almost immediately so I wasn't real thrilled with that one. But her other arab mare was in foal at the time and was very sweet. I did ride her around in a field and she was great with a noob like myself--no problems at all.

Fast forward a few more years and I became the happy owner of my own arab--Polish from racing lines--my very first horse. He was given to me for free because he was good for light riding only. But he had a heart of gold! I had been around friend's horses quite a bit but was still a novice with no real training. He took all my newbie stuff in stride and never offered to rear, buck, bolt, bite, etc. We didn't realize for awhile that the saddle he came with didn't fit him at all but he just put up with it. He loved the trail and was a good boy. He always nickered and came over when he saw me and was ready to go again. When I finally had to retire him he became a companion horse to my sister's mare and also was great with little kids. They would groom him and make him pretty, crawl around underneath him, whatever, he just stood there and really seemed to enjoy it! 

The most recent contact I've had with arabians has been this past winter we had one here at the BO's barn. She was an older girl but super cute and friendly--wanted attention and enjoyed grooming but she was flighty. The main reason being though was she was on the bottom of the pecking order out of 5 horses so she was hypervigilant all the time. 

There have been others too in between. Like the adorable pony sized mare that was actually a nasty boss mare. Then there was the older brood mare who nickered for her food but that was it--not interested in you otherwise. There was also a mustang/arab cross that was an absolutely gorgeous palomino--but he took to rearing if he didn't want to do something. Supposedly he was trained by a 12 yr old boy. So anyway he was sold to a guy who put more training on him and I saw them riding a few years later--seemed to be doing all right. Lastly there has been a paint/arab cross at the barn for a long time now. He has always been a bit flighty but friendly enough .


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I learned to ride on an Arabian mare, and bought my daughter an Arab when she was 11 even though he was described as having a forward canter. I thought I would get her a nice, quiet QH, but then we found this one and fell in love. He is everything anyone could ever want in a first horse. No spook, no silliness, but just enough energy to go like the energizer bunny, even at 20! She jumps him and does a bit of dressage, and no one ever thinks he's that old. 

And he does have a forward canter. He is also an amazing horse if you're a good rider. If not, you're in trouble. She had a lot to learn, but he was the best teacher in the world. He would never have put her at risk, but he has all the buttons - she just had to figure out where they were. 

Also, my QH mare is more "hot and crazy" than he ever was. 

But you should definitely ride a few, get to know the breed, before jumping into purchasing one.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have started dabbling in competitive trail and endurance riding - I went to an intro clinic and the first thing they said was any breed can compete in this sport. I agree that if you are going to be at the upper levels competing that you would probably do best with an Arab or Arab/cross. But that does not mean you cannot compete on any breed of horse.

I am currently using my 21year old Standardbred gelding. There are actually a number of people who are using the Standardbreds in our area - they are easy & cheap to come by and have a trot or pace that can go all day. 

Generally speaking, your more athletic breeds would likely handle it best, but I think the onus is on the rider to condition the horse properly. 

Heck, one day I may even use my heavy-boned Canadian mare. We may not post the fastest time, but as long as I condition her she should be able to handle it.

I would find a horse that is suitable for you and that you think would love being on the trail. The point is to have fun together.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

For shorter endurance rides (15-25 miles), I think any horse can do that. I took 2 of my horses to an introductory endurance ride. My paint mare and my paso fino. I had planned on riding the Paso, but he hates water. I had inquired how wet the trails were and was told they weren't bad. When I got there, the trails were flooded- belly deep in places. I ended up riding my paint, who wasn't really in shape. Obviously we came in dead last... My horses aren't shod, and the roads were very rocky in places, or you were riding through wet squishy mud. 

You need a horse that is okay being passed at a gallop, by those who ride faster than you.

As for Arabians... I don't like them. I worked on a farm with 30 of them. Of the 30, only 2 were decent, sane, honest athletes. One the owner was keeping for herself, the second was too ugly to sell. The rest were all up for sale, for between $15k and $200k. My favorite horse was the ugly one, as he had the best temperament. These were show horses and while beautiful, they were complete air heads. I would rather have a thoroughbred then deal with an Arabian like those.

I found the Arabians were too hot, spooky, and crazy. I want a horse that thinks through things, rather than reacts. A horse that isn't going to fall off a cliff, if they get spooked. 

I think a gaited horse, perhaps a Tennessee walker, fox trotter, or even a mustang would be my pick for endurance. Tennessee walkers can really move out- my paso could barely keep up last time I rode with their group.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

4horses said:


> For shorter endurance rides (15-25 miles), I think any horse can do that. I took 2 of my horses to an introductory endurance ride. My paint mare and my paso fino. I had planned on riding the Paso, but he hates water. I had inquired how wet the trails were and was told they weren't bad. When I got there, the trails were flooded- belly deep in places. I ended up riding my paint, who wasn't really in shape. Obviously we came in dead last... My horses aren't shod, and the roads were very rocky in places, or you were riding through wet squishy mud.
> 
> You need a horse that is okay being passed at a gallop, by those who ride faster than you.
> 
> ...


Arabians and half Arabs totally dominate the higher levels of endurance mainly because they have the best recovery rate of any breed, due to their physical makeup -- shorter stature, thin skin, big nostrils, large heart and lungs, flat muscles. They cool down faster, their heart rate comes down faster, than other breeds with the same amount of conditioning. The way endurance races work, the horses come into vetting stations every 12 - 15 miles or so, and they cannot proceed until they have "pulsed down" (returned to resting heart rate) are cool to the touch, and pass other veterinary checks. Arabians do this better and faster. They also have a lot of drive to go. 

Show Arabians, like other show-only breeds, to me are pretty much worthless dingbats. But that doesn't characterize the whole breed, and most likely even some of those 'airheads' would be very different animals if they got out on trails and were put to work. A lot of those crazy show horses are made crazy deliberately by their handling and training.

Gaited horses probably would do fine in the shorter races -- almost any sound horse will do fine, actually. But they don't have the physical traits of top endurance horses.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

I love arabs! My last mare was an arab. I lost her at 26 and she could still run circles around every horse at my boarding facility. They just have a different way of thinking than other horses, they are more sensitive and remember everything. You can't round pen them to make then tired it just isn't possible you have to get their mind. Once mine trusted me there wasn't anything she wouldn't do for me. She wasn't a beginner horse but I could ride her from another horse if I had someone on her. She was pretty hot but controllable, I just had to stay on top of her. Her main goal in life was to run. If we were out on the trail she would try to go into a trot, if I did nothing she would go a little faster, if I still did nothing she would break out into a run. But all it took was me verbally telling her to walk once she hit the trot to keep her back. She was amazing and I felt like she could read my mind she was so light. Even though I try not to she is the horse I will always compare all others to.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I've heard it said that an endurance horse needs legs, mind and metabolism. The horse has to be able to train hard and pass the vet checks, and you need at least two out of three of these in order to have any hope of working on the other. If your horse won't stay sound, you won't be able to complete. Without the right mind, the horse won't have the drive to keep going over a long distance. You simply can't push a horse that doesn't have the drive. Metabolism means the horse has to keep eating, drinking and have gut sounds so can pass the vet checks. Heavy horses often can't pass metabolically even if they have solid legs and enough drive to keep going.

Something not everyone understands about endurance is that you can't walk most of the way and complete the ride. You have to at least trot most of the way, at a good pace. So if your horse won't keep trotting for miles, you won't be able to finish in time. 

A reason mustangs are often not good endurance horses is that many are heavily built and also do not appreciate riding at a good clip for miles. There are all different blends of bloodlines within mustangs, so you can find a successful endurance mustang if you look for one that is built lighter and does not seem to have a lot of draft or too much stock horse blood.

As for Arabs, I've owned a couple and ridden many. Some are super hot and only suitable for experienced riders or handlers. Some are very gentle and calm. If you want an Arab, you need to spend some time evaluating the horse. You can't go by bloodlines or apparent training, but need to see how the horse is when taken out in a strange environment. That should show you if the horse is spooky and hot.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Arabians are the crown jewels of the equine kingdom. A versatile, hardy, beautiful, breed. Smart, sensitive and honest, not hot, but rather reactive. My favorite breed of all time. Ask me what my 3 horses are...2 Paints and a quarter horse, not my choice, just happened that way. My next horse will be an Arabian, however I said that after my last quarter horse in the year 2000. *Sigh*


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

waresbear said:


> ...not hot, but rather reactive...


This does depend. Like Thoroughbreds (and some other breeds), they can be hot or reactive or both or neither. My last Arab was very hot, meaning she didn't spook a ton but was very forward and would ask to gallop every few strides, on almost every ride for years. To me reactive implies more spooky and nervous, and hot implies super energetic and forward. Arabs can have either trait or both. _Some_ endurance Arabs are doing endurance because they are very hot and energetic. 

I don't think I've ever met an Arab that wasn't sensitive. They are very in tune to what you are doing and will respond in some way. But they can be sensitive while being very sweet and compliant, and also non-reactive or spooky. Those are the Arabs that do well with beginners. Others are sensitive, sweet and also very reactive and spooky. Some are not that sweet or compliant and are simply super hot. The Arab I have now was quite hot in her younger years, but far more reactive and less adaptable than my other one was. So I'd say it's very important to know the personality of the exact animal you are thinking of getting.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They have a reputation for being high strung and hot headed. I think that can be true but I personally have not experienced that and I've known and ridden a ton of them. I even worked at an Arab facility one summer. They have a way of moving that makes them look high strung and I think the spread of their nostrils even gives them a crazy appearance. I haven't been in the hunt ring for several years but I remember for a long time they did not fair well in the hunter ring but did well in pleasure arenas. That was one of those fad driven things. They have a way of looking hollow backed and they aren't super pretty jumpers. I don't know how they fair in hunter rings now. In this area they were really popular and had their own breed shows for many years but they seem to be waning right now.

They are great for endurance and even do well in speed. They are very agile and can really do any discipline. I'm not an arab owner but I wouldn't turn my back on one if the right oppurtunity presented itself.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

gottatrot said:


> This does depend. Like Thoroughbreds (and some other breeds), they can be hot or reactive or both or neither. My last Arab was very hot, meaning she didn't spook a ton but was very forward and would ask to gallop every few strides, on almost every ride for years. To me reactive implies more spooky and nervous, and hot implies super energetic and forward. Arabs can have either trait or both. _Some_ endurance Arabs are doing endurance because they are very hot and energetic.
> 
> I don't think I've ever met an Arab that wasn't sensitive. They are very in tune to what you are doing and will respond in some way. But they can be sensitive while being very sweet and compliant, and also non-reactive or spooky. Those are the Arabs that do well with beginners. Others are sensitive, sweet and also very reactive and spooky. Some are not that sweet or compliant and are simply super hot. The Arab I have now was quite hot in her younger years, but far more reactive and less adaptable than my other one was. So I'd say it's very important to know the personality of the exact animal you are thinking of getting.


Okay, instead of hot, how about energetic? When somebody says hot horse, I tend to think of crazy and explosive. You'll never get me to admit an Arabian is crazy and explosive. They are just so intelligent from my experience, which is all I can draw on.


----------



## mehgan6955 (Dec 17, 2017)

When I say hot I'm thinking more of flighty, explosive and difficult to handle. I apologize if I've been using the term incorrectly. I do understand that each horse regardless of the breed is an individual and it will take just time to find the one that I connect with. I've never felt one way or another about Arabians I just basically went with what I had heard about them. I know that I'm just not a huge fan of gaited horses, I tried a Rocky Mountain Horse since I had never ridden one they just aren't for me. Most of the horses I've ridden have been QH, Appys, paints and then the TB I had. But I would be open to an Arabian or arab cross. At one point I was interested in cutting but that particular activity isn't done around here, at least from what I've seen.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I also know of the Arabian reputation but now I think about it all the ones I've met have been super chill, bar one. She was lovely in her own way but you had to watch yourself! She was an old gal with plenty tricks and a bad temper! I've met a hot belgian once believe it or not. ALL GO GO GO, no patience and like a charging rhino to lead -.- So very different to all the other well tempered belgians I've had the pleasure of working with.

I don't think it matters what horse you get, more about compatibility. My horse is chill if I'm chill and spooky if I'm spooky. It can change day to day. Just gotta find one more forgiving


----------



## NeverDullRanch (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm on my first Arab and also own a National Show Horse. I've owned the Arab for about two years and lately, he is finally responding like he understands how much I care about him (he's a very old guy, has not had much attention in his life and has suffered from horrible skin problems until recently). Both horses are intelligent and cooperative...but more "personable" than a lot of other horses I've owned. I think the secret is just like with any other horse...take excellent care of them, be patient, consistent and make an effort to understand them. 

But Arabs are MUCH more intelligent than most other breeds. I always tell people not to get a mule or an Arab without having owned other horses for a good long time. Too many people with no experience buy Arabs because they are so PRETTY and that is an invitation to disaster.

I am reminded of a couple of pithy saying I read somewhere: "You can't MAKE a 1200-lb. horse do what you want, but you CAN make a 1200-lb. horse WANT to do what you want." And, "If you're gonna train a horse, ya gotta be smarter than the horse."

With mules and Arabs, that's pretty smart...and experience increases smarts. (Or should!)


----------



## NeverDullRanch (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: Cutting - back in the '50's there was an Arab stallion that was beating the pants off the Quarter Horses consistently. They finally managed to change the rules to "QH only." Pity. Arabs are excellent cutters and of course nowadays they have their own cutting horse associations.


----------



## LULUSAYS (Apr 14, 2019)

NeverDullRanch said:


> Re: Cutting - back in the '50's there was an Arab stallion that was beating the pants off the Quarter Horses consistently. They finally managed to change the rules to "QH only." Pity. Arabs are excellent cutters and of course nowadays they have their own cutting horse associations.


Wow.  :cowboy:

OP I think it depends on the bloodline, the training, the age of the horse and just the horse in general. Also how you will be with the horse. Good owners make good horses. 

Maybe check out a very experienced Arab ?

And be honest if you think you are ready for one. And if you are not right now what do you have to do to get ready etc?

I mean do you think you could up your skills to where you would know you would be able for one? How would you go about that etc?

Wherever you want to be in horsemanship there is a way to get there.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

mehgan6955 said:


> When I say hot I'm thinking more of flighty, explosive and difficult to handle. I apologize if I've been using the term incorrectly. I do understand that each horse regardless of the breed is an individual and it will take just time to find the one that I connect with. I've never felt one way or another about Arabians I just basically went with what I had heard about them. I know that I'm just not a huge fan of gaited horses, I tried a Rocky Mountain Horse since I had never ridden one they just aren't for me. Most of the horses I've ridden have been QH, Appys, paints and then the TB I had. But I would be open to an Arabian or arab cross. At one point I was interested in cutting but that particular activity isn't done around here, at least from what I've seen.


I just don't want you to get the wrong impression since many people on here make it sound like the majority of Arabs are calm, chill and mellow and there are a few outliers that are not. In my opinion that describes stock horses rather than Arabs or TBs. If you are serious about an Arabian, I'd suggest going to some Arab shows and endurance rides to see what you think. 

Yes, Arabs can be flighty, explosive and difficult to handle if you get the wrong one. Something that is very true is that an Arab that might have tended that way if handled wrong may be a wonderful horse if raised and treated properly from day one. But if you get a rescue or free Arab, chances are the horse was not always handled properly and this will have turned that horse into the flighty, explosive kind. But there are many Arabs that tend that way naturally, even with the best handling, including many famous ones such as *Bask who were bred heavily. 

I'll post this video which seems usual for the start of an endurance ride. You'll be able to see that the majority of the horses are indeed not calm, cool headed and such but rather most are having some sort of discussion with their rider. That's not to say any of these riders would consider their horse uncontrollable and most would not say they were misbehaving, but to me it illustrates the typical Arab temperament rather than that most are super calm and chill. Obviously, not all of the horses are Arabs, so you might also say this is a typical endurance type temperament.






In contrast, most of the stock horse type trail group rides and poker runs I've been on have an energy level more similar to this:






Personally, I love Arabians. They are very personable, as others have said. They are sensitive and often sweet. They still are often too much for many people to handle, the reason many people I know do not like them is because they want to be more relaxed and go at a slower pace.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I have to disagree a little with @gottatrot's post. I think the start of the endurance ride video (while 100% representative of the actual situation) isn't a representation of Arabian's personalities as much as it is a representation of pre endurance ride behavior. I know after almost 300 LD miles with my APHA mare if I start her with the big pack she will be every bit as silly as those Arabs and we will have lots of "discussions" on speed. The same goes for my friend's AQHA gelding who has 600 LD miles. My DH's Rocky has had the worst pre-ride behavior of any horse I own or have ridden with and we have to keep him walking for at least half an hour before the ride. He never has this issue at home, just the excitement and attitude at the ride gets to them. 

I am quite technologically challenged today apparently and can't figure out how to get it posted but the ride manager at our second ride this year had a trail cam posted at the start of the ride. This was the first ride I took our Arab on (my DH rode him last year) and my friend is riding her TWH who had just gone on a spinning/bucking fit in camp. We waited for the rest of the pack to go out and walked them the first 2 miles of the ride and the camera shows them calmly walking down the road without a care in the world. 

I'm not saying that Arabs aren't silly and my DH had a heck of a time last night convincing Jake that he didn't want to run flying up every hill on our 3 mile ride last night. At the same time, Chico wanted nothing but to plod around and eat the entire time. I just wanted to say that my stock horses act like the Arabs in the previous video at the start of a ride and my Arabs act like the stock horses in the other video when we are trail riding quite often.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Avna said:


> It might be that Arabians have acquired their "hot and crazy" reputation from the show competitions where "fieriness" (just this side of hysteria) is bred for, trained for, and rewarded highly. The same thing is true of Morgans and I dare say the other breeds shown that way. Indeed to an outsider, the differences between a park style Arabian, Morgan, or Saddlebred are fairly slim and probably getting slimmer all the time.
> 
> The few purebred Arabian horses I've been around were trail horses. A lot of go, but perfectly sane. Polish lines in particular seem solid.


I have known several pure Arabs and the Polish lines do seem the most mellow, plus they seem to be more sturdy as far as bone.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> I have to disagree a little with @gottatrot's post. I think the start of the endurance ride video (while 100% representative of the actual situation) isn't a representation of Arabian's personalities as much as it is a representation of pre endurance ride behavior.


It is true any horse can be wound up in that situation, but what I was trying to _illustrate_ visually for those unfamiliar with Arabs who might be reading this post was the contrast. Arabians in general are not as a whole a very mellow, calm bunch in comparison to your average stock horse. In general, your average stock horse is mellow and your average Arab is not. If someone is trying to learn about a breed, I think we should be honest with them. 

For example, this morning I went in to an Arab's stall at my barn to check on a lameness issue for the owner. She was all over the place, bouncing around because she wanted to be fed. Any horse might have wanted their feed, but she was pinging three times faster than the other stock horses on the farm would have. 

If you want a calm, mellow, not spooky Arab, you are going to have to look a lot harder than you might for the same traits in a QH. I don't think people should say that in general, Arabs are calm and mellow horses. They don't just do endurance because their physical traits mean they cool faster and such. Many are perpetual motion machines, the ever-moving border collie of the horse world.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Endurance race starts are so exciting to all the horses regardless of breed that newbies are routinely counseled to plan on not starting out until the whole pack has long left, at least for the first few rides. Many calm-minded horses who never normally cause the slightest trouble enact major hijinks. So, not a fair picture of Arabians there. 

Quarter Horses are bred to "look" calm and stoic and move with minimal wasted motion. I've known a couple who were pretty deceptive in that they didn't give any notice that they were about try and part ways with you. I'm not talking about spooking. One of the qualities of the hot blooded breeds (which I have read actually refers to the climate they come from!) is that they wear their emotions on their sleeves so to speak. We once owned a cold-blooded ranch gelding who did not like his legs clipped or scissored. He would stand there like a statue until you got in perfect position and then cow-kick you in the head. An Arabian with similar views would more likely climb the fence when they caught sight of the clipper. 

There's a reason why about 70% of all horses registered in the US are either Quarter Horse or Paint. But they struggle in endurance. Just not built for it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I also gotta say that the trail club group rides I've been on, 95% of the ride is at a walk. Often it is at the pace of the sleepiest shortest fattest pony on the ride. Contrast this with extremely fit teams who have been training for an endurance race with long hours of trotting and cantering most days of the week for months prior. They are fit to trot between 25 and 100 miles that day. Not walk, trot.

The two types of trail ride aren't really comparable no matter what the breeds involved.

Personally I don't care for Arabians because I think their tails are weird looking. Just to add some irrational subjectivity to the discussion.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Avna said:


> Personally I don't care for Arabians because I think their tails are weird looking. Just to add some irrational subjectivity to the discussion.


LOL I know mine like to keep their tail up and don't get me started about them wringing their necks! I swear they are going to fall down doing that!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Posts on arabians always trigger reactions! Like owner, like horse :smile:

My first horse as a green rider/owner was an arabian yearling, 18 years ago. Best horse ever. Not an easy horse, i would get many refusals, just because she was bright enough to figure I didn't know what I was doing. She always took care of me. She taught me to ride, really ride. 

I'm owning my 4th arabian and train for endurance. They are indeed sensitive and feed on the rider's mood; they are bright and will catch bad habits as fast as the good ones. They make you a better trainer (or they'll train you)
I agree arabians often express their emotions freely and from an outsider, it may look intimidating. I'd rather have a clear opinion from my horse than have one suffer or stress, then explode. They are easy to read.

I have a warmblood for the season boarding at home. I admit she's my go-to ride when I'm tired and brainless. Can't do that with my arabian: I have to be fully engaged at all times when riding and can't be day-dreaming. Not that she'll be dangerous, but she'll start making decisions if she knows the driver is asleep. :smile: It's a true partnership at all times. 
@mehgan6955 If you want to ride and have success in endurance, an arabian will make your job easier. If you want to have fun in LD or CTR, any breed will do. Since training involves lots of time with your horse, most of all, get a horse you'll enjoy. I also encourage you to volunteer at an endurance ride and see for yourself. 

Hope you'll let us know what you decide and share your journey with your future horse.

Ps. Pic of first LD with my young mare; rode her in a mild flower hackamore. not the best idea for a first outing, but did well despite all the stress.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The most ill-behaved horse in the start of the endurance ride video was the tobiano cantering sideways. Obviously not a purebred Arabian. Sure, they get a little "forward" but not anymore than most gaited horses. I remember getting into disagreements with folks on here saying that gaited horses are "hot" and then people get all upset because I say that, but honestly, I think one of the reasons I love gaited horses is besides being smooth, is that they are a lot like Arabians, very high energy. I enjoy that. But I enjoy lazy horses too.

I guess it boils down to the type of rider you are. Do you want a horse that goes forward very willingly, even if that means you have to hold them back sometimes? Choose a horse with a more forward temperment. 

Would you rather have a horse whose default is "walk?" Choose one of the stock breeds. But slow doesn't always equal safe. My MFT/QH cross gelding had "walk" as his default speed. He was very "Quarter Horse" in attitude. But if he spooked he could spin right out from under you. Sometimes if a horse is a little more forward, I think they are actually easier to control because you are constantly rating their speed and there are less blow-ups. Sometimes if a horse moseys along and then gets spooked by something, you aren't expecting it and the blow up is bigger. But that's just my personal observation.

My first horse, an Arabian gelding truly WAS as calm as any Quarter Horse. That's no exaggeration. Both my Arabians were American bred, but the lazy one came from polish (Raffles) bloodlines and the more typical, energetic one was (I think) from Egyptian bloodlines. Ibn Moniet El Nefous was the big name in his pedigree if memory serves me correct. He would routinely act like the horses in the endurance video. But once I learned who he was (no buck, no spook, just TONS of energy) I really enjoyed the heck out of him. I guess some people would find it annoying. I found it fun.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My BLM Mustang was very "Quarter Horse" in disposition. And he was probably the best horse I ever owned. But people on faster horses were always wanting me to catch up. I enjoyed him so much. But when riding in a group I think I like being on the fast horse rather than the pokey horse. I would rather be waiting for others to catch up, than having others wait for me. I guess I got pretty sensitive to being on the slow horse all the time. And it was that way with my first Arabian too. When I had both Arabians at the same time, I could choose the horse I rode based on who I was riding with and how fast their horse traveled. That worked out quite well. But if I could bring any horse back from the dead, it would be my Mustang.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Arabians are crazy, they're sensitive, they're not for beginners, blah blah blah. I've heard that *($&#&@ all my life and it makes ME crazy! Arabians are the most misunderstood and talked down breed there is. My sister who "couldn't stand Arabians" has changed her tune after being around mine and actually riding one. Granted they are still not her favorite breed, but she does have a respect and admiration for them. Every breed has individuals who are truly crazy and unmanageable, but we shouldn't attach that to the whole breed. Arabians are great beginner horses because they are sensitive and are more in tuned to their owners. They are a great family and versatile horse. Back in the day, before we got chained to USEF, our youth riders could show stallions. We all know the young lady that barrel races successfully while being paralyzed. Well, I've seen video of another lady who is also paralyzed who has taught her Arab to lay down so she can get on and ride. I never worried about my kids when they where little and ran around my Arabs because they would always stand still as not to hurt the little ones.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I have done some intro level endurance rides, and I see all breeds and types of horses competing at every level, even mules! 


What experienced riders have always said, is start with the horse you have already. Go volunteer, go watch a few rides, enter a few intro rides and see how you like it. 

@phantomhorse13 is one of the members on HF with some of the highest miles ridden per year, and definitely the go-to person for all things endurance IMO. 

She will correct me if I'm wrong, but "winning" an endurance ride is not really the goal for most riders, the motto is "To Finish is to Win" and a score of Best Condition is the real "win". 

IMO it would not be smart to purchase a horse for endurance until you have tried a few rides. You might not like the sport, or might not have the time to devote to keeping an endurance horse fit and conditioned. Plus it is not inexpensive. Each ride is $100 +/- plus the drive to the location, camp and or stabling fees. Not to mention one needs a truck, trailer, and camping supplies for the people and the horses. Its a lot of stuff! 

IMO, you should first look for a horse that you like that is healthy and likes to trail ride alone. I cannot emphasize how important it is for one to be able to ride their horse by itself, in all kinds of weather and terrain. Plus eat when food offered, and drink water that may be different from what they get at home. 

My horse, a RMHA gelding has turned out to be not suited to endurance, much to my regret. He is very reactive and is difficult to ride alone. He is one of those that will react if the other horse reacts. He also is just not fast enough :frown_color:


----------



## mehgan6955 (Dec 17, 2017)

@trailhorserider I've been in love with the BLM mustangs since I first met one named Mouse with an outfitter in Colorado. I've heard they can be a bit of a pill for novice owners/riders. 
I appreciate everyones experiences and input on the great Arabian debate. I know everyone has their heart breed and I honestly feel like the mustang is mine, I just have to find the right match
From Mouse to meeting a fellow BLM mustang lover that had the opportunity to adopt one that joined us on a trail ride to just reading as much as I possibly can on them. I know that its unlikely to find one where I won't need a trainer to work with me and him or her but I'll gladly look at ones that have been gentled and lightly started and start our journey from there. We may not be speed demons in any endurance competitions but there are plenty of other sports that we could try


----------



## Cailee Cossins (Jun 29, 2019)

I have lived around arabs all my life and honestly everything about them being hot and spooky and jumpy is, from my experience, untrue. i started riding on an arab and he was one of the most bomb proof horses i ever met. having had experience in the endurance world though a good stock horse can get you through a ride just as well, it is all a matter of a low heart rate.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

mehgan6955 said:


> @trailhorserider I've been in love with the BLM mustangs since I first met one named Mouse with an outfitter in Colorado. I've heard they can be a bit of a pill for novice owners/riders.
> I appreciate everyones experiences and input on the great Arabian debate. I know everyone has their heart breed and I honestly feel like the mustang is mine, I just have to find the right match
> From Mouse to meeting a fellow BLM mustang lover that had the opportunity to adopt one that joined us on a trail ride to just reading as much as I possibly can on them. I know that its unlikely to find one where I won't need a trainer to work with me and him or her but I'll gladly look at ones that have been gentled and lightly started and start our journey from there. We may not be speed demons in any endurance competitions but there are plenty of other sports that we could try


The motto of the AERC is "to finish is to win". You don't have to be fast, you just have to be fast enough.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If a horse does not have a bit of fire in him, he probably is not going to be interested in carrying you for 50 miles at one sitting.

The advantage that Arabians have over Thoroughbreds is that they are shorter. That way you don't hit so many limbs. 

I love, love, love my Arabian. She is hot, but she also can be chilled out on a trail. It has taken a few years to get her to that point. She is always ready to go when I ask.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

mehgan6955 said:


> Next month I'm actually going to be heading up to KY to go to the Kentucky Horse Park (Love that place) to attend Breyerfest with my kiddo which will be awesome since there are different breeds to see and talk with farm owners/trainers/ and riders. ady.



Be sure to stop by at the Ohio Standardbreds and Friends stalls..We will regale you with stories as to why your next horse should be an Off-the-track Standardbred!

And say hello to my boy, Silver Match!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

@caglover--My first horse was an arabian who I dearly loved. But when it was time to retire him I started thinking about going gaited--no more bouncy trot! One of the breeds I seriously considered was the OTT Standardbred. I looked at rescues mostly as they had some really nice older ones for a good price. But I wasn't comfortable having them shipped across country to where I live out west so I ended up with a peruvian instead that was closer. He has a lot of go and forward motion too--wonder if peruvians would be a good candidate for endurance?? Anyway, I still like the idea of a Standie but there just isn't that many around here.


----------



## RHANDIE (Apr 12, 2019)

I started with a Quarter Horse but got bored with his pokey walk on the trail, I always brought up the rear in a ride, he was sweet. It too cold blooded, just walk, trot, stumble.I moved to a new barn where I met and fell in love with Saddlebreds and TWH’s, but the people that I liked best at this new barn were the Arabian owners, after going to breed shows with them I started to fall in love with the beauty and personality of the Arabians, and I’m talking the legends of the breed, I met and touched such greats as Huckleberry Bey, Bey Shah, Fame VF and Khemosabi among others, I owned a TWH/Morgan mare at the time and crossed her to a Huck son, that foal took me on the ride of my life, winning big shows and creating a love affair with the breed, I have found Arabs to be the most intelligent, sensitive and inquisitive breed of horse , but they are also loyal and affectionate, I lost my mare at 23, but her sister just produced a Major Mac V colt for me that is everything I ever wanted, and like a typical Arabian , he at only a month old comes whinnying and running to me when I walk out to his paddock, I also have TWH’s, they are second to Arabians in my book, very personable and fun to own.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter has an Arabian..KW DRIFTAWAY

She bought him from the owner of record here. She has only shown him locally now. He is a bit older and does not move like the current "hunter" horses (which look more like Park horses to me..)

https://www.arabianhorses.org/secur...rogeny=893910&horsereg=AHR&horseregnum=608437


Oh, and Standardbreds make great endurance horses. Probably only the Arabian has more endurance. I know of a few serious endurance competitors that are cross-breeding Arabs and Standardbreds to develop a "better" endurance horse.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

caglover said:


> Be sure to stop by at the Ohio Standardbreds and Friends stalls..We will regale you with stories as to why your next horse should be an Off-the-track Standardbred!
> 
> And say hello to my boy, Silver Match!



Barn 6 Stall 616!


----------



## mehgan6955 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey, I think I stopped by your stall today at Breyerfest. You and I believe your husband were talking to us about the New Vocation horse adoption and adopting a Saddlebred. We're planning on coming back tomorrow to see the sweet boys. Now that I know which one is your stall I can give you a proper hello 🙂
Barn 6 Stall 616![/QUOTE]


----------



## FloridaRider (Jul 4, 2019)

I am a low intermediate rider who takes regular lessons on Morgans and does cross country riding vacations ever couple years. That video of the endurance ride start just about made me fall in love. Horses that move, horses that want to move. Looks like heaven!


----------

